# What color is this?



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I was looking at pigeon pictures online and I found a bird that Im in love with.
What color is it? 










What about this one:


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

i think qualmond , and toy stencil on blue .


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I agree with Dublin Boy. The fantail does look like a blue qualmond (or one of the other almond genes). And the second is a toy-stencilled blue check with balhead marking.

Both these birds also have the crest gene, as well as muff and grouse to cause the feathered legs and feet.


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks 
I think those are 2 of the prettest pigeons Ive seen,lol


----------

